# Villager(s) you share a birthday with!



## Cryptade (Nov 13, 2017)

Kind of an odd thing but I'm curious, what villager(s) and/or special npcs do you share a birthday with?

I share mine with Kidd the goat and Copper! (Too bad I prefer Booker's police station)


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 13, 2017)

I share my birthday with Peaches, the Normal Horse. I didn't like that when I first learned it, but I eventually warmed up to her design.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 13, 2017)

I share my birthday with Lopez. Which is pretty nice, since he's one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2017)

I share mine with Pekoe the cub.


----------



## glover (Nov 13, 2017)

I share a birthday with Clay the hamster


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

Midge the bird. :3


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 13, 2017)

I share mine with Lionel the Lion. I’m not even mad.


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 13, 2017)

I share mine with Dobie the cranky wolf haha


----------



## DY14N (Nov 14, 2017)

I share mine with Huck the frog.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lucy! Oddly enough, she was one of my original villagers and we had our birthday parties on the same day.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 14, 2017)

I share mine with Ursala


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 14, 2017)

I share mine with Mott the lion!


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

I share my birthday with Maelle


----------



## mocha. (Nov 15, 2017)

my birthday twin is gayle!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 15, 2017)

Quillson :/


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2017)

eh, somebody named Paula?  what?


----------



## orangeboy35 (Nov 17, 2017)

Truffles. I really don't like truffles.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't share a birthday with any villagers, but I do share a birthday with the NPC Lyle.


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 17, 2017)

I share mine with Dora the mouse.


----------



## Whisboi (Nov 17, 2017)

I share my birthday with Barold. I'm not too fond of him, but I can't entirely hate a villager who shares my birthday


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

I share a birthday with my dreamie Lobo


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 17, 2017)

No one special at all! It's not even cute or a squirrel villager.

Sprinkle.....


----------



## Tessie (Nov 17, 2017)

Tutu!


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 18, 2017)

Leonardo! I thought it was Leopold, but I just got their names confused. Oops.


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

fang the cranky wolf.


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 26, 2017)

I share a birthday with Isabelle.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2017)

big top


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2017)

I share mine with Marcie


----------



## ~jennybean~ (Nov 29, 2017)

I share my birthday with Moe! :3


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

Apparently I don't share a birthday with a single villager. Haha. My birthday is March 11th. The closest villager birthday to mine is Midge who's birthday is March 12th.


----------



## Sukibri (Dec 1, 2017)

T-Bone, he used to be in my town too!


----------



## MayorThomas (Dec 1, 2017)

Zucker and Pete!  Love 'em both.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2017)

I share my birthday with... Wart Jr.

My birthday ain't big enough for the both of us, froggy!


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Dec 2, 2017)

March 11 and June 6 do have birthdays - Hopkins the lazy rabbit and Raddle, another lazy villager, this time a lazy frog.

Anyway, I must be one of the few who share their birthdays with Agnes. Eh, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 2, 2017)

oh cool! i also share mine with kidd the goat! i didn't know copper had that birthday as well!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 2, 2017)

I share it with Lobo  My brother shares his with Nana and KK Slider, my sister shares hers with Broccolo, my mom shares hers with Katt, my dad shares his with Benedict, my oldest brother shares his with Jingle, my oldest sister shares hers with Canberra, my other brother shares his with Clay, my other sister shares hers with Vladimir, and my youngest brother shares his with Julian.


----------



## Mu~ (Dec 2, 2017)

Kid cat.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2017)

Phoebe.


----------



## Rivers (Dec 10, 2017)

Rudy the Jock cat!


----------



## RicochetRomance (Dec 10, 2017)

Apparently, I share with Marina. 

She's pretty darn adorable-looking, and I'm quite fond of the Normal personality - so I suppose I don't mind sharing. XP


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 10, 2017)

Charlise has my birthday o.o April 17..
Julian and my husband share birthdays March 15.
Colton and my son have the same birthday May 22.
And if this baby comes on it’s due date then it’ll share birthday with Katt (April 27)


----------



## BlueberryPoptarts (Dec 10, 2017)

scoot!! he's so adorable i have him in my town


----------



## SmokeyScout (Dec 11, 2017)

Alfonso is my birthday twin. I'm kind of bummed because Walker has his birthday on June 10 and Peanut has hers on June 8th. I'm sadly not a big fan of the Alligators except for Gayle. ;;


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 11, 2017)

Cube the penguin


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 12, 2017)

LOBO :heart:


----------



## Flare (Dec 13, 2017)

I share a Birthday with Sydney.


----------



## mintmaple (Dec 13, 2017)

Punchy the lazy cat! (One of my dreamies )


----------



## padfoot6 (Dec 21, 2017)

Baabara the snooty sheep! She's pretty cute c:


----------



## Magicat (Dec 21, 2017)

I share my birthday with Aurora (Normal Penguin) and Admiral (Cranky Bird). I've never seen either of them before in New Leaf yet, but Aurora looks really cute, so it'd be really cool if she moved into my town sometime. Admiral's kind of scary-looking though, so I don't think I'd want him in my town,


----------



## Fuybs (Dec 21, 2017)

I happen to share a birthday with Colton as well!


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2017)

If I'm remembering right Beardo has the same birthday as me. lol


----------



## MayorTian (Dec 24, 2017)

One of my dreamies, Whitney - which is partly why she's a dreamie ^.^


----------



## Hsn97 (Dec 26, 2017)

I share my birthday with miranda the duck. I'm not quite sure how I feel about that...


----------



## allainah (Dec 26, 2017)

mines march 10 and i dont share it w/ any villagers :c


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Dec 26, 2017)

I share a birthday with Agent S (a peppy squirrel). She seems pretty neat!


----------



## Ookami (Dec 26, 2017)

I share birthday with Peggy the peppy pig.


----------



## Demquas (Dec 29, 2017)

I share a birthday with Croque, which is funny since he was one of my original villagers the first ever time I had animal crossing.


----------



## ACNLpro (Dec 30, 2017)

I will check


----------



## Marte (Dec 30, 2017)

allainah said:


> mines march 10 and i dont share it w/ any villagers :c



You share your birthday with Harvey tho, that's pretty neat! 
Mine is only one day earlier, March 9th. I share it with Cyrano _haha_


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 2, 2018)

.


----------



## giorno (Jan 2, 2018)

i share one with roald the penguin! not sure how to feel about it but at least he's not too bad of a villager


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2018)

I share a birthday with Mallory the duck (November 17)


----------



## broke (Jan 2, 2018)

I share my birthday with Lucha. LoL


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2018)

I apparently share my birthday, 14.3, with Dotty.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2018)

T-Bone! I've never had him before so I haven't had the opportunity to celebrate two birthdays in one day. 
I was hoping Julian would share my birthday, because we share the same name too ha.


----------



## Lars (Jan 5, 2018)

my beloved Julia.
and with the weird Grizzly


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

I had to google this. 
My birthday is 1st October and apparently a gorilla called Boyd shares my birthday


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 5, 2018)

My birthday is May 30, and it turns out I share a birthday with a hamster named Hamlet


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 5, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> I share it with Lobo  My brother shares his with Nana and KK Slider, my sister shares hers with Broccolo, my mom shares hers with Katt, my dad shares his with Benedict, my oldest brother shares his with Jingle, my oldest sister shares hers with Canberra, my other brother shares his with Clay, my other sister shares hers with Vladimir, and my youngest brother shares his with Julian.



Gonna bring this up again


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 7, 2018)

I share mine with Drake. Tbh it's the main reason I want him in my town lol


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Jan 7, 2018)

Sadly I share a birthday with Barold. The ugly UGLY cub rip


----------



## thisistian (Jan 11, 2018)

Whitney


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

I share mine with Dobie the wolf. I love wolves.


----------



## aloe (Jan 14, 2018)

I share mine with Maelle :/ I was so disappointed when I found out lol


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 14, 2018)

I share mine with Zucker! I wish he was in town when I celebrated my birthday in game but next time it'll be double the fun!


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 14, 2018)

She's not a villager, but Isabelle


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Celia the eagle and Billy the goat; I think I've seen Billy but Celia was new to me.

I know Fauna's is the next day because I have her in town.


----------



## DaftPunk (Jan 18, 2018)

I share a birthday with Goldie! I remember playing Wild World as a kid and sharing it with her, haha


----------



## Heemi (Jan 18, 2018)

I share a birthday with Tia, the teapot elephant!


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 29, 2018)

I share mine with Ed, at least he's not too bad.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Jan 30, 2018)

I share a birthday with Poppy(August 5th)
Haha more like Poopy


----------



## malibunny (Jan 31, 2018)

I share mine with Deena the normal duck! She's adorable and she was a dreamy for a long time, and then she randomly moved into my town! I love her ^_^


----------



## Nul (Feb 1, 2018)

Bob (Φ ౪ Φ)


----------



## Minto (Feb 1, 2018)

I share a birthday with Stinky the cat oh boy.


----------



## Dormire (Feb 1, 2018)

"October 6th Tex the penguin and Bitty the hippo"

Oh, boo.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 1, 2018)

i share a b-day with groucho the bear which isnt too bad


----------



## pique (Feb 6, 2018)

Nana and I have the same birthday! August 23rd.


----------



## ThomasTheNerd (Feb 6, 2018)

I share mine with Lucky the dog


----------



## tygrysiica (Feb 19, 2018)

I share my birthday with Candi. She's actually pretty cute


----------



## pidge (Feb 20, 2018)

While I'm not her _biggest fan_, me and Francine were doth born on January 22nd. I find her slightly annoying but I don't think I could completely hate her simply for the fact we _do_ share our birthdays.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Mar 2, 2018)

I sadly have no birthday buddy in AC. Closest is that Dotty's birthday is the day after mine, and Midge's the day before. Oddly, I've had them both in the same town before, but I restarted before it got to our birthday month.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 5, 2018)

Pheobe.


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 6, 2018)

I share a birthday with bob, and also new year's day.


----------

